# Help with Anubias ID?



## trystianity (Jul 21, 2005)

I bought this from my LFS today. It's pretty small (about 4-5 cm diameter). It was sold to me as A. barteri var. caladiifolia but I don't think it is because the leaves are not heart shaped, they are more spade shaped and about 2-2.5 cm long. I'm not an anubias keeper, in fact I bought it with some A. barteri var. nana today (and a few other plants of course  ) and they are my very first anubias ever. I have had a hard time finding them at reasonable prices locally but they were both about $1.50 so I snatched them up (total impulse buy but I have been wanting to try anubias for a while).

I have a few pictures, I hope they help. I have just tied it onto a small rock for now until I find a permanent home for it soon. Sorry for the bad image quality, all I have is a 10 year old sony mavica, it was the best I could do.


























Thanks for the help. 

EDIT: I'm thinking it looks similar to frazeri or a really small congensis?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You're right, it probably isn't _caladiifolia_. It's probably a form of _A. barteri var. nana_. Some of them do have the slightly elongated leaves.

A. congensis is a synonym of _A. heterophylla_ , and that definitely isn't it.


----------



## trystianity (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you. 

It will be interesting to see what it looks like as it gets bigger. If only they grew a bit faster. 

Trystian


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Sup just bought some odd anubius today buddy?

Hopefully yours doesnt grow as big as mine will


----------



## trystianity (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't mind if it gets huge, I'll just put it in a bigger home.  If it is a variety of A. barteri v. nana could I expect it to grow to around the same size?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

it is also very possible that it has been grown emersed, out of water. If this is the case then the new leaves will probably grow in smaller and with a slightly different shape than it has now. You should know in a few weeks


----------

